# SCHUFA



## stieglitz (30 Juli 2004)

Da hier immer wieder harsträubende Vorstellungen über die Schufa geäussert werden, und wohl auch Inkassounternehmen unberechtigt mit der Schufa drohen, hier mal was die Schufa über Kreditnehmer speichert:


_Unbezahlte Forderungen, die fällig, angemahnt und nicht bestritten sind 

 Unbezahlte Forderungen nach gerichtlicher Entscheidung und deren Erledigung (bis zur Erledigung werden die Forderungen bis zum letzten Zahlungseingang ggf. auf den jeweils aktuellen Stand vermerkt). 

 Mißbrauch eines Kontos (Giro-, Kreditkarten- oder Kreditkonto) nach Nutzungsverbot 

 Angaben aus öffentlichen Verzeichnissen und amtlichen Bekanntmachungen: 

 Haftbefehl zur Erzwingung der Eidesstattlichen Versicherung  

 Eidesstattliche Versicherung - Eröffnung eines privaten Insolvenzverfahrens 

 Abweisung und Einstellung des Verbraucherinsolvenzverfahrens mangels Masse 
_


siehe: www.schufa.de


Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2004)

na so ganz mit Heiligenschein  0 ist die Schufa nun  auch nicht: 
http://www.wdr.de/tv/service/geld/inhalte/001012_5.html

Negative Schufa-Auskünfte
Namensgleichheit kann eine Menge Ärger bringen
noch ein Beispiel:

http://online.wdr.de/online/wirtschaft/schufa/index.phtml

cp


----------



## Counselor (30 Juli 2004)

Und sie trägt auch gerne mal eine bestrittene Forderung ein.


----------



## stieglitz (30 Juli 2004)

Na, ja die trägt blos ein, was ihr von Ihren Vertragspartnern gemeldet wird.
Eine Überprüfung ihrerseits kann nicht erfolgen.
Gegen böswillige Falschmeldungen kann sie sich kaum schützen.
Man kann sich bei der Schufa eine Eigenauskunft einhohlen und gegen
einen falschen Eintrag vorgehen.

Welchen Sinn würde es denn für die Schufa machen, bewusst negative
Einträge vorzunehmen?


----------



## Heiko (30 Juli 2004)

Die Eigenauskunft kostet aufgrund haarsträubender Argumentation übrigens auch Geld.


----------



## Counselor (30 Juli 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Eigenauskunft kostet aufgrund haarsträubender Argumentation übrigens auch Geld.


Aber nein. Du kannst dir doch einen Tag Urlaub nehmen und  persönlich zur nächsten SCHUFA Niederlassung fahren. Dann ist es kostenlos :holy:


----------



## Plattenputzer (30 Juli 2004)

Ich habe läuten hören, dass eine Eigneauskunft bei der Schufa auch negativ in die Bewertung der Kreditwürdigkeit einfließt.
Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## technofreak (30 Juli 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Eigenauskunft kostet aufgrund haarsträubender Argumentation übrigens auch Geld.


http://www.schufa.de/eigenauskunft.html


> Das Entgelt in Höhe von EUR 7,60 (inkl. MWSt.) zahle ich an die SCHUFA durch Lastschrifteinzug:


http://www.vnr.de/vnr/unternehmensaufbausicherung/finanzierung/praxistipp_02627.html


> In der Eigenauskunft nicht enthalten ist der Score-Wert, dessen Ermittlung und Bewertung derzeit umstritten ist.
> Im Score werden Sie statistisch mit einer Gruppe von Vergleichspersonen verglichen. Trotz guter Bonität könnten Sie, beispielsweise durch mehrfachen Umzug oder Bankenwechsel, einen schlechteren Score erreichen als Ihrer Bonität entspricht.


http://www.banktip.de/rubrik/14556/2/Eigenauskunft.htm


> Der Score-Wert kann jedoch nicht innerhalb der Eigenauskunft erfragt werden, da dieser nicht in der Datenbank gespeichert ist. Die Schufa rechnet aber auf Wunsch diesen Wert gegen ein Entgeld von 4 Euro aus.



tf


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2004)

http://www.kefk.net/Shopping/Auktionen/Ebay/Schufa-Auskunft/index.asp

siehe die Absätze unter "Kritik an der SCHUFA"

cp


----------



## Counselor (30 Juli 2004)

Die Schufa hat es etwas auf ihrer Homepage versteckt:





			
				Schufa schrieb:
			
		

> Für eine *kostenlose mündliche Auskunft* wenden Sie sich bitte an eine der folgenden SCHUFA-Geschäftsstellen. Bitte bringen Sie hierzu ein gültiges Ausweisdokument mit Ihrer aktuellen Adresse mit.


----------



## technofreak (30 Juli 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe läuten hören, dass eine Eigneauskunft bei der Schufa auch negativ in die Bewertung der Kreditwürdigkeit einfließt.
> Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Dies wird immer wieder "gemunkelt",  kann aber nicht durch harte Fakts untermauert werdern

tf


----------



## Counselor (30 Juli 2004)

Über das Schufa Scoring
http://www.schufa.de/scoring_services.html
http://www.bfd.bund.de/information/tb19/node240.html


----------



## Heiko (30 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Plattenputzer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war mal so, wurde aber IIRC mittlerweile gerichtlich untersagt. Zumindest fließt die Eigenauskunft nicht mehr in den Score ein.


----------



## stieglitz (30 Juli 2004)

Ich wollte mit diesem Thread die Schufa nicht verteigen sondern über die Art und Weise der Speicherung bei der Schufa aufklären.
Wenn wie in manchen Threads behauptet wird, dass eine Laschriftrückgabe bei der Schufa eingetragen wird, dann ist das einfach falsch. Oder wenn Inkassounternehmen drohen, wenn du nicht freiwillig zahlst, melden wir das der Schufa, das ist falsch und grenzt an (ist)Erpressung.
Das derartig grosse Datenbanken mit personenbezogenen Daten nicht unproblematisch sind, ist mir ebenfalls bewusst. Bei durchschnittlich drei Einträgen in der Sekunde - hab ich gerade wo gelesen - bleiben mit Sicherheit auch keine Fehler aus. Mit oft fatalen Folgen für den Betroffenen.
Aber Fakt ist, ohne Schufa würde die Vergabe von Krediten an Privatpersonen zusammenbrechen. Und Privatkredite sind auch Verträge mit Telcos und Internetprovidern.

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## technofreak (30 Juli 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> bleiben mit Sicherheit auch keine Fehler aus. Mit oft fatalen Folgen für den Betroffenen.



Das Hauptproblem ist, daß die Schufa letztendlich keiner  wie gearteten Kontrolle unterliegt ,
 außer in Einzelfällen durch Gerichtsentscheidungen. Also im Prinzip ein Staat im Staate. 

tf


----------



## Heiko (30 Juli 2004)

Ich wollte auch nur darauf hinweisen, dass Firmen wie die Schufa eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Macht über den Menschen haben.
Faktisch sind die Bewertungskriterien auch nicht zu überprüfen.
Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass der Score heute ja fast noch wichtiger ist als die einzelnen Eintragungen. Und wie dieser entsteht liegt komplett im Dunkeln.


----------



## stieglitz (30 Juli 2004)

@heiko
natürlich, da hast Du recht. 
Aber nach irgendeinem Kriterium muss der kreditgebenden Wirtschaft ja
eine Beurteilungsgrundlage für die Vergabe von Krediten gegeben werden.
Wenn jede Bank, jedes Versandhaus oder Provider die Bonität seiner Kunden selbst prüfen müsste, würde die Wirtschaft zusammenbrechen.
Der Kreditnehmer, das ist man eigentlich ständig, wäre nur noch damit beschäftigt Eingenauskünfte zu erstellen und diese dann auch noch notariell oder ähnlich bestätigen zu lassen.

Die Schufa unterliegt i.ü. dem § 29 des Bundesdatenschutzgesetzes.

hier nochmal eine recht gute Darstellung:
http://www.datenschutzzentrum.de/faq/schufa.htm


----------



## Heiko (30 Juli 2004)

Eine Eigenauskunft notariell bestätigen zu lassen ist sinnfrei.
Der Notar beglaubigt nur die Urheberschaft, nicht die Richtigkeit.

In den USA läuft das anders ab. Man muß sich dort eine Kredithistorie aufbauen. Man beginnt mit einem Kredit über ein paar Dollar. Wenn man den sauber bedient und damit zeigt, dass man damit umgehen kann, dann bekommt man mehr Geld, und dann wieder mehr Geld und so weiter.

Jedenfalls schmeckt mir nicht, welche Macht die Schufa heute hat - und rein praktisch sehe ich auch keine Kontrollinstanz die da wirklich reinblickt.


----------



## stieglitz (30 Juli 2004)

Ich weiss nicht wie das in den anderen Ländern gehandhabt wird.
Weiss das hier jemand?

Aber im Grunde macht die Schufa auch nichts anderes als eine Art Kredithistorie aufzubauen. Wenn du einen Kredit bei einer Bank aufnimmst, wird das dort eingetragen und wenn du ihn anstandslos zurückbezahlst wird das dort ebenso vermerkt. Aus den diversen Einträgen wird dann der sogenannte score-Wert ermittelt. Dass die Formel dafür geheim ist, halte ich allerdings auch für bedenklich.

Aber etwas anderes, warum und wie sollte die Schufa ihre Macht missbrauchen? Sie ist neutrale Mittlerin zwischen dem Kreditgeber und dem Kreditnehmer. Es besteht für sie überhaupt kein Interesse die Daten zu manipuliere. Sie wird pro Auskunft bezahlt, egal ob negativ oder positiv. Ein Forderungsausfall kann ihr auch egal, da sie nicht haftet.

Woher also diese diffusen Ängste?

@Heiko
das mit der notariellen Unterschrift habe ich nur bildlich gemeint.
Bei einer Selbstauskunft müssten für alle Angaben irgendwelche Beweise
geliefert werden.

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Heiko (30 Juli 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Woher also diese diffusen Ängste?


Ich stehe jeder nicht überprüfbaren Macht erst mal skeptisch gegenüber. Und genau um soetwas handelt es sich bei der Schufa.
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass jede Mißbrauchsmöglichkeit irgendwann einmal ausgenutzt wird. Und das meine ich global.


----------



## stieglitz (30 Juli 2004)

Tja was soll ich dazu sagen, wie ist es mit der AOK, DAK, 
dem Datenschutzbeauftragten etc. 
Wer überwacht den Überwacher?

Schönes Wochenende
Stieglitz


----------



## Heiko (30 Juli 2004)

Die könnten jeweils genauso Thema hier sein. 
Aktuell dreht sichs aber um die Schufa. Und der steh ich genauso - wenn nicht noch mehr - skeptisch gegenüber wie den von Dir genannten.


----------

